# Which pistol(s) has the best ergonomically designed slide?



## jonpistone2 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have been at the range shooting a few different guns lately -- one thing i noticed is that some slides (near the back) are designed differently (maybe better) than others.

which semi auto pistol has the best slide in terms of ergonomics?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

my opinion goes to a 1911 with serrations like this


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 4, 2012)

^ not bad. The XD's aren't bad either. M&P's are my favorite (one of the reasons why I like them so much).


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

My Springfield Armory 1911.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

It depends on the individual. Each persons hand is different and that is why some like one brand/model and others like a different brand/model. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Beretta 86 Cheetah. No slide racking at all: http://www.katsko.net/Firearms/Beretta/86b13.jpg

Chambered in .380 with a medium sized frame that makes recoil a non-consideration. Double stack. From Beretta, a proven design and a good company.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Makes one wonder what the slide serrations are there for...


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

MLB said:


> Makes one wonder what the slide serrations are there for...


I wondered the same thing. I am guessing so that you can check if there is a round in the chamber. But I had the .25 version and I just flipped the barrel up to check it out. That weapon (the .25) was 100% reliable for the 20+ years that I carried it (carried every day).

The Cheetah 86 is out of production. I saw one recently in "mint" condition going out for $750.00. A lot of money for that firearm in my opinion.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Packard said:


> Beretta 86 Cheetah. No slide racking at all: http://www.katsko.net/Firearms/Beretta/86b13.jpg
> 
> Chambered in .380 with a medium sized frame that makes recoil a non-consideration. Double stack. From Beretta, a proven design and a good company.





MLB said:


> Makes one wonder what the slide serrations are there for...





Packard said:


> I wondered the same thing. I am guessing so that you can check if there is a round in the chamber. But I had the .25 version and I just flipped the barrel up to check it out. That weapon (the .25) was 100% reliable for the 20+ years that I carried it (carried every day).
> 
> The Cheetah 86 is out of production. I saw one recently in "mint" condition going out for $750.00. A lot of money for that firearm in my opinion.


Tap, *rack*, bang.

Or maybe just so you can load the gun without using the tip-up feature.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Tap, *rack*, bang.
> 
> Or maybe just so you can load the gun without using the tip-up feature.


Or maybe just so it would look like a real gun.

But for someone who has problems pulling back the slide I would think this would be a good option. A modestly capable round with plenty of firepower (I believe 13 rounds in the magazine), a decent size from a reputable manufacturer.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Packard said:


> *Beretta 86 Cheetah. No slide racking at all: *http://www.katsko.net/Firearms/Beretta/86b13.jpg
> 
> Chambered in .380 with a medium sized frame that makes recoil a non-consideration. Double stack. From Beretta, a proven design and a good company.





Packard said:


> *Or maybe just so it would look like a real gun.*
> 
> But for someone who has problems pulling back the slide I would think this would be a good option. A modestly capable round with plenty of firepower (I believe 13 rounds in the magazine), a decent size from a reputable manufacturer.


I sure hope you're trying to by funny, but given some of your past posts...sometimes it's hard to tell....

If there is a misfire, the slide will have to be manually cycled to chamber a new cartridge

If there is a stove pipe the slide will have to be manually cycled

If you're cleaning the gun the slide has to be pulled to the rear to get to the breech face....

Cocking serrations make slide manipulation a lot more easy to accomplish...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Now, as far as the actual question of this thread is concerned....

It depends.

On 1911s, I prefer the finer serrations such as these:










But I've got other guns with differing serrations. So long as they are cut at a sufficient depth, at a decent angle and provide enough friction I really don't care.

I can tell you more about what cocking serrations I do not like....

The original Springfield XD, could never really get a good grip on them with sweaty hands
The Kimber SIS due a combination of the Kimpro finish and lack of "grit" on the serrations themselves 
CZ models, just not enough surface area
The current generation Para Ordnance guns with "Griptor Grooves"


----------

